# i need help chihuahua teeth



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I Havent been on in awhile. But we have gotten a new lil girl back in september she is now 9 month old and yesterday noticed she wasnt eating she is only 2lb very tiny so i checked her mouth she never lost her baby teeth and now has 2 rows of teeth. one tooth looks very bad red gums and yellow green color on the tooth. Its a little far back and she wont let me look to long in her mouth to see if other teeth are just as bad. Im worried about her not eating shes soooo tiny her missing one meal makes her look like skin and bones. Im sooo worried. I plain on making her an appointment for the vet tomorrow. I dunno what to do to keep her weight up


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's very pretty. 

She probably doesn't want to eat because of her teeth hurting her. Does she eat hard or soft food? 

You might want to try some Honest Kitchen brand food. it's dehydrated raw. It looks sort of powdery and you mix it with water. I buy Embark formula. It is grain free and Angel really, really likes it. It's as close as I can get to a raw diet with budget restraints. I'll bet she would eat it. They make several varieties. My local pet store sells trial boxes.

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I give her blue buffalo hard food, soft and some raw. Ive tried giving her the soft she nibbles on it.and ive tried wetting the hard not alot of luck im afraid to give her raw might to hard to chew and bacteria growth on a already infected tooth. At this point i just want to keep her healthy enough to get to the Vet and make it threw possible surgery. Im just so scared shes sooo small and looses weight sooo fast. If i knew this was going on i would have took her in sooner but there was no signs of discomfort till today. Ive been giving her nutrical so she wont loose the sugar. its the weight lose


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope the vet had a solution that does not require surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

you could try putting a little warm chicken broth, when my chi bazza had dental inflammation(gingervitis) is what vet told me to do , I also feed my chi's blue buffalo .Bazza was a rescue and I thought he was gonna lose all his teeth I rubbed some stuff call tropiclean clean teeth gel (from pet store)on his gums and where the green fur was as directed and it took care of the swelling.it fights tartar bad breath and periodontal disease .I also used it on my 4 year old chi mischa when she had a retained baby tooth and I came out no problems. hope this helps


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Try some raw unpasteurized goats milk to keep her energy up. Dogs love it. It is not a balanced diet but it is just for a short time. Good luck!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Generally the smaller the dog/muzzle the worse the teeth are, I advise you see the vet ASAP and in the meantime offer her soft food that won't hurt her to chew.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the same trouble,if Dottie doesn't eat a meal she looks skinny as if i she hasn't eaten for days ,she's only 2 lbs as well, she loves chicken and that's the only food she will eat if she's not feeling 100%.They look so alike as well.Hope she's ok at the vets


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen is a "safe raw" food. I like it because you don't have the problems with bacteria, it is dry so it doesn't need refrigeration. I suggested it because she would have to chew anything, it kind of resembles baby food. It does have some chunks, but they are small.

Well, I hope she gets to feeling better soon. Maybe if you ground up some cooked chicken she might eat it! Again, I say grind or chop super fine so she won't have to chew.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would feed her soft or moistened food until you can get her to the vet, which should be ASAP given how much it is affecting her. Sounds like she needs her retained baby teeth pulled and some antibiotics. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

when mischa was sick had diareha and not eating which is a switch for her cause she loves to eat I got worried she was loosing weight rapidly so I gave he a formula that they give to puppies when they are born and dam has no milk , it gave her energy she started gaining again and soon started eating her regular food and it is all natural and you make it at home.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

baby formula
1 can condensed milk
1 cup plain yogurt
1 tsp karo syrup or white corn syrup
1egg yolk
1 tsp rice baby pablum

if you wish to make it more watery just add a little bottled water or pedilite ( keeps from deyhrating) can be pored over regular food or feed alone (optional)


----------

